# SR20DE Hidden Power?



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Can someone plz tell me why the sr20de in the 200sx se-r has less HP (140aprox.)than the sr20de in the s14 sylvia (160aprox.)?

If you know, can you also tell me how i can get those 20 or so extra horsies in my engine?

Has anyone seen that s15 sylvia varietta, thats a sweet azz ride... (drooling)?

Anyway if you can answer my question plz help!!!... thx!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*NVCS*

Intake NVCS (valiable valve timing control) is the reason. S14/S15 SR20DE has it and any FWD SR20 does not have it (except SR20VE's VVL system). NVCS is the old school valiable valve timing system and B14's GA16DE motor came with it. Another reason is the compression ratio. JDM S14/S15 came with higher compression (10.0:1) than US spec SR20 (9.5:1). Those two are the reason why S14/S15 Silvia SR20DE has 20 extra HP.

Oh, BTW, S15 SR20DE motor is 165HP. 










See the bump where I pointed? This is where the NVCS sits. This is the S15 Silvia Autech version's 200HP SR20DE engine. I know.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what the horsepower on the FWD Sr20DET ? and does n-e-one know how much it would cost to get it?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *what the horsepower on the FWD Sr20DET ? and does n-e-one know how much it would cost to get it? *


wow. try to read some posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Thx for the answer carbon... u rock! Can you tell me where to find the specs on that 200 hp sr20 you pictured and/or some info on how to tune my sr20 to those specs... something in english (stuff i found is mostly in japanese).


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*The ultimate SR20DE*

I had no luck finding it in English either. But since I can read Japanese, I'm going to translate for you.

These are the differences.

Higher Compression:
This 200HP SR20DE comes with high compression pistons. They raise the CR up to stock 10.0:1 to 11.7:1. 

Exhaust System:
Nissan developed the exhaust headers with Fujitsubo. They are equal length stainless steel 4 to 1 headers. It comes with larger catback exhaust system too. Main pipe is same as SR20DET equipped Spec R, and it has Autech version original muffler.

Cams & tuned NVCS:
Those cams are higher lift and larger overlap. They special tuned the NVCS to match those cams so still has good low and mid end torque.

ECU:
Autech version ECU has different fuel map, and different ignition timing program. Rev limitter is also raised from 7200 -> 7500rpm.

Sodium filled valves:
Higher reving engine generates more heat. These sodium filled valves will reduce the heat increase inside the head. Those help to burn the fuel better.

Nismo Lightweight flywheel & heavy duty clutch:
For quicker rev, Autech changed to billet lightweigt flywheel. Heavy duty clutch is probablly the same one used for Spec R (turbo). Also, this Silvia Autech comes with 6-speed manual transmission.

I drove couple S15 Silvias when I was in Japan and one of that was non turbo SR20DE (165hp). I wasn't very impressed with the performance though.. I would love to take that Autech version for a spin.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

WOW Carbonblack, you sure know alot about the SR20. So what do you have?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*oh.... please*



sr20racer said:


> *WOW Carbonblack, you sure know alot about the SR20. So what do you have? *


What do I have? Oh come on! I really hate that question. GA16po$. Probablly 40hp at the wheel.
Doing years of SR20 research probablly built up my useless knowledge about SR20. This is what happens when I really want something.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh sorry man, didn't see the 18 sec club sig. Should of known. My bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*NVCS?*

is it possible to get an nvcs on a fwd sr20de or will it only work with rwd?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and how many ponies do we get with the FWD SR20DET


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Cmon Eshei, do the research. Its not that hard. Anyways, you know youre not getting an SR20DET so why bother.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: NVCS?*



devious_kid said:


> *is it possible to get an nvcs on a fwd sr20de or will it only work with rwd? *


It is probablly not possible. RWD SR20DE head probablly won't fit on FWD block. look at the picture and see where the distributer is. I don't think that's going to work at all. But it would be nice to have a couple more extra HP with NVCS on FWD motor. I don't know why, but Nissan choose not to use it.

LIUSPEED, your question will be answered in Forced Induction forum.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thank you ! that all i needed 2 know.. jes lazy


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

now..... it would be interesting to take a se-r and MAKE it rear wheel... take alot of modifications... but I would like to see it done...


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *and how many ponies do we get with the FWD SR20DET *


There is no such thing as a FWD SR20DET. They are all equipped on AWD platforms. Fortunately for us they are an almost 100% direct swap (3 bolts don't get used).

For answers to your questions, go to the forced induction forum.


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

if u want a few more ponies then y not get a FWD jdm SR20DE from a primera? i believe they register at 160 as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

*back to the original ?*

ok so now i ask, what gives the jdm primera fwd sr20de the extra 20hp that the us sr20de is lacking?
Also can some1 tell me what egr stands for... i'm lost.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, I think it's only 150hp, mainly from higher compression pistons. 10:1 or 10.5:1 maybe.


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

the jdm primera motor only has 150bhp. this is because of the 10:1 pistons and factory tubular header. 
shawn


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*150hp is what Nissan claims.*

Long story. All Primera JDM SR20 motor HP is rated 150 hp. But Nissan did make changes on Primera SR20DE motors several times in past.

I say 150 is the number Nissan claims, but earlier version SR20DE probablly had more than 150hp. Back in 1990, Nissan used the first generation SR20DE engine in P10 Primera. That engine came with tubular stainless steel equal length exhaust manifold. The cam profile was pretty agressive for factory motor. (248 in 10mm /240 ex 9.2mm). Only first generation SR20DE motor came with sodium filled valves seen on DET motor. In September 92, when second generation SR20DE came out, sodium filled valves were no longer on that motor. In 1994 when P10 got the final minor change, Nissan took off the nice stainless steel manifold and changed to cast iron exhaust manifold instead.

When new P11 Primera came out back in 1995, Nissan made the another changes on that motor. If you look at the intake manifold, that's the biggest difference. Yup, that's the famours "high port->low port" thing. They lowered the Redline from 7500 > 7000 also. The new engine came with roller rocker arms with newer/weaker cam profile (240 in / 232 ex). So those are all 150HP motors, but First generation SR20DE was obviously the fastest and had most power. They all came with 10.0:1 high compression pistons with ECU with agressive fuel map and require 100 octane premium gas.

I knew this for some reason and just wanted to share this info.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

EGR - Exhaust Gas Recirculation.
Under certain conditions exhaust gets pumped into the intake. Why?? To lower combustion temps which leads to lower NOX emissions. 
Have a nice day


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: 150hp is what Nissan claims.*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Long story. All Primera JDM SR20 motor HP is rated 150 hp.
> *


That's 150 ps, not hp. Small difference, but a difference none the less.



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Only first generation SR20DE motor came with sodium filled valves seen on DET motor.
> *


Do you have documentation of this? If so, please cite it. I am completely unaware of _any_ SR20DE that ever came with sodium filled valves. I believe this is a DET only item.



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *When new P11 Primera came out back in 1995, Nissan made the another changes on that motor. If you look at the intake manifold, that's the biggest difference. Yup, that's the famours "high port->low port" thing. They lowered the Redline from 7500 > 7000 also.
> *


Actually, it's 7100 rpm.



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *The new engine came with roller rocker arms
> *


Not initially.



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *They all came with 10.0:1 high compression pistons with ECU with agressive fuel map and require 100 octane premium gas.
> *


That would be 100 RON. It's quite different from US pump gas octane number. Our pump octane numbers are (r+m)/2, or in other words, and average of research octane number and motor octane number. Gasoline with a 100 ROM is probably about the same as our US 93 octane.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*agh..... I'm a dumb ass*

I have to apologise about me posting a bounch of wrong info. I don't think i know crap about engines, so I shouldn't be even talking about it. I'll just shut up. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

> I believe this is a DET only item


not only is this a DET only item... it was ONLY the Pulsar GTi-R that got these. The bluebird has standard exh. valves. I cannot say forsure on the RWD DET's.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sodium filled valves*



Geo said:


> *Do you have documentation of this? If so, please cite it. I am completely unaware of any SR20DE that ever came with sodium filled valves. I believe this is a DET only item.*





RASport said:


> *not only is this a DET only item... it was ONLY the Pulsar GTi-R that got these. The bluebird has standard exh. valves. I cannot say forsure on the RWD DET's. *


S15 Autech Silvia SR20DE (non turbo) has sodium filled valves. I got that info from Autech homepage. I was reading the Nissan Primera SR20DE tuning magazine from Japan and it said first two years, SR20DE came with sodium filled valves also. Since they are written in my native language, I am pretty sure I didn't misunderstand that.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the information CarbonBlack.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I have a European Spec ALmera GTI which uses the SR20DE engine. As standard my Limiter is at 7500 im sure there are Euro ECU's out there somewhere. I can get 150 on a closed road it wont hit limiter but its close.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

*Sr20VE*

if I am not mistaken, the last few years of the G20, they have been using the sr20VE in thier car. Im not too positive on this, but Im sure that th HP rating is 180 right?
correct me if I am wrong. But if your searching for extra ponies, and also more ponies to start with before mods, why dont we use that engine. the dimensions are practically the same as the SR20. I think it would jujst BOLT IN!
that is what I would do.

by the way. If this is all as true as I think it is, My aging 91 SE-R could really use one.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

If your gona do an engine swap why not get the SR20DET engine. It will cost more but its got 200 HP and thats standard. You could have 250 HP with a few other mods. Header, s3 cams, JWT ECU upgrade, CAI. Costs more but more power so i guess you get what you pay for. Im looking to do an angine swap my SR20 for the DET next summer. Ive calculated around 3500 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

well, what about an SR20VE NEO VVL!
that right there is 190hp NA! that would be alot more reliable than a turbo charged engine.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess your right there but the SR20DET engine is very strong and everyone i know that has one says they have no problems with there turbo. With the SR20VE you could put a turbo on that and have a great amount of horsepower. If your after NA then thats got to be the best option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

not tryin to diss u geo but have u seen luispeed's old car-just a question out of the blue-why do people have to be so technical-if it is asked to be broken down then break it down other than that just say in plain out simple english ya heard. Nah we all friends and all part of the nissan family so no hard feelings to anyone. peace

p.s.-if you were joking with him then this reply actually should be scrapped and i should shutup, sitdown, and listen with a smirck with my arms crossed b/c i feel like a fool now(wait I am a fool-oh well)


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> well, what about an SR20VE NEO VVL!


Good luck trying to find the solenoids and the engine. I turbo'd my DE and it will be very hard for me to go back to NA. The power/money factor is much better for a turbo car. I have the S3's which cost about $550 and they give me 20+ hp, name me a mod for a NA SR20 that will give you that much hp for that price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *I turbo'd my DE and it will be very hard for me to go back to NA. The power/money factor is much better for a turbo car. I have the S3's which cost about $550 and they give me 20+ hp, name me a mod for a NA SR20 that will give you that much hp for that price. *


Proof? I have never seen a before/after dyno chart of S3s with a small turbo like a T25 or T28. I do know that on big turbos, up to 50whp have been gained.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I read that somewhere but I don't have a dyno chart to show it. I will tell you that I have a friend that has a DET w:

XS FMIC
Cold air SET UP
50 lb injectors
Cobra MAF
JWT ECU
ACT clutch
AVCR at 1 bar (14PSI)

and my car with HS fmic,T25,cams and my car at stock boost is faster than his, and that is with the DE ECU. So, I wonder what made the difference?


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

Had to hire a top necromancer to dig this sucker of a thread up from the grave... 
The reason I've dragged thsi thread back to life is this:
I'm buying a JDM SR20DE Autech from an N15 Pulsar that was dyno-d as 113kw at the wheels before half of the car was squashed. The engine, loom and ecu are all ok thankfully. This was the only thread I could find with references to the Autech factory. So, hopefuly, once the engine arrives here from New Zealand I'll be able to post all the info I've been teased with while I've been saving to buy the motor. 

So far, I'm told this engine has a far more agressive cam profile, sodium filled valves and an 11:1 compression. I'm also told its redline is closer to 8000rpm though I am not certain of that yet. 

Anyway, stay tuned, I'm looking forwrd to providing more info.

cheers
Mark


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

is it modded?


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

Chuck said:


> is it modded?


No, the 113fw-kw is stock. all those extras I listed are stock Autech items. So, I wonder what I'll actually be able to do to this once I have it in my car and get hit with the modding bug again. It's so well tuned stock that I dont know where to take it other than maybe decompress and turbo. [insert wicked evil laughter - and then takes out life insurance]


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

ballistic said:


> now..... it would be interesting to take a se-r and MAKE it rear wheel... take alot of modifications... but I would like to see it done...



It can be done. But what's even better is making a 94 and older sentra AWD.
Now that I'd like to see. 94 because of independent suspensiong easier to work with.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd so hate to think of all the work required to make a SE-R conversion to RWD. eeeek


----------



## nissanvan (Sep 5, 2004)

Since this is the only post I have seen mention of the sr20de rwd. I have just done a swap with this engine. I know i should have gone det but I want a naturally aspirated 'fast' car first. First of all I would like to know what mods can be done to get faster within a reasonable budget. Don't want to pull the engine just yet. When i save some more money I will though. Any ideas and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## tightcannon (Jul 20, 2005)

*Help*

Hi Carbon, I have just purchased a half cut minus a few manual bits to put into my clubman that i am building in Brisbane Australia. I was wondering if you could help. the engine seems to have the intake going from lower to higher with the plenum chamber almost above head height. The details are as follows.

Off car plate
Type GF S15
Chassis S15015428
Model CBYARUFS15ED4B-BA
Eng SR20DE 1988cc
Trans FS5W71CRC40

the Engine number SR20334460W

cast in the lower block is 809070502143

I also have photos if you want 
my email is 
or justinjsinclair at yahool dot com if this forum doesnt let you post an email.

And lastly any idea where i would be able to get a maintenance manual for it . I have the S15 DET one.

any detalis you could provide would be great 

thanks 

Justin


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

tightcannon said:


> Hi Carbon, I have just purchased a half cut minus a few manual bits to put into my clubman that i am building in Brisbane Australia. I was wondering if you could help. the engine seems to have the intake going from lower to higher with the plenum chamber almost above head height. The details are as follows.
> 
> Off car plate
> Type GF S15
> ...


you didnt have to double post this...


----------



## tightcannon (Jul 20, 2005)

*sorry*



McLaren F1 2003 said:


> you didnt have to double post this...


sorry guys this one was supposed to be a message to another member,
am a newbie so take pitty till i get it together


----------

